# Grandkids - funny (for now!)



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I told my youngest son about he and wife sometimes using sh !t around their two year old boy. My W just sent me a short video of boy playing then saying "oh sh! t" unexpectedly. It's a keeper.

Funny once 😉. Ain't it funny when our kids go through the same things we sometimes did. "Watch what you say around the kids"......

Any other grandkids funnies?


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

So, my uncle was at my house working on an old willy's jeep he kept there. And my son (4) was in the backyard watching him and playing with the animals. My uncle raises his head and promptly smacks it on the raised hood. He yells out "sunofabeeech". And rubs his head repeatedly. The afternoon progresses and nothing notable happens. Later in the evening, my wife is making dinner and is bringing the rolls to the dinner table. My uncle just sat down to eat with us when my wife dumped the rolls all over the ground with a loud gasp! My son promptly acclaims "sunofabeeech".....Silence ensues.

My wife turns and looks at me with lasers coming out of her eyes. (swear to god). I sublimely say, "it wasn't me"....My poor uncle knew exactly what happened! He is like 3 colors red with a downward glaze plastered on the floor before him. lol "Sorry suz". "Its my fault." My wife is now turning purple and smoke coming out of her ears!

My son stretches out in his high chair and yells: "sunofabeech, sunofabeech, sunofabeech"... 

Needless to say, it was touch and go for the next few evenings....

ROFL!!!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

That's what I'm sayin! 
One thing I'm waiting for is when grands are older and at the supper table and won't eat any vegetables....to see how long they'll have to sit before getting excused.

My oldest was about six, and it was "at least two BIG bites and you can get down" and he'd sit there for 45 minutes.

😊 however I'm sure the dogs stayed by him for a reason.

Then when they become teenagers....


----------

